# Gargoyle costume ideas



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Wow thats a tough one. The only difference between male and female that I have seen is the body shape. Ie put the male costume on a female and her shape and/or look makes it female.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's a picture of one.

Scroll almost all the way to the bottom
http://www.pbase.com/markcas/renfaires

i always think of gargolyles being genderless.


----------

